# mallard machine



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Has anyone on here ever used a mallard machine. I just bought one and was looking for some advice to help emprove my deployment of it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

youtube


----------

